# Why does Scott only give 2 year warranty?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

It is the norm now that most manufacturers are giving LIFETIME warranties on their frame and fork to the original owner. 

Examples to support are : Cannondale, Specialized, Trek, Lemond, Giant....

So, why is it that *Scott *only gives a *2 year warranty*?

Matt P.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

The same reason Honda doesn't have a 10 year warranty like some of the car manufacturers do: They don't need to have the warranty to get people to buy the product.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

tcruse11 said:


> The same reason Honda doesn't have a 10 year warranty like some of the car manufacturers do: They don't need to have the warranty to get people to buy the product.


Perfect answer.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

skygodmatt said:


> It is the norm now that most manufacturers are giving LIFETIME warranties on their frame and fork to the original owner.
> 
> Examples to support are : Cannondale, Specialized, Trek, Lemond, Giant....
> 
> ...


Hear's the deal: 

Lifetime warranty is determined by the manufacturer/distributor as the _lifetime_ of the bicycle not for the life of the owner. Sometimes this can work well for the consumer, but it all depends on what the manufacturer/distributor thinks. More than often used to impress the buyer.

Having a set time period ensures that the customer will _definitely_ get warranty within that period. Scott may only offer a 2 year warranty now as the Spark (XC FS MTB) and the Addict are all made to fairly fine standards of strength and durability. Or more likely, cause they just don't need all the hype generated by the term 'lifetime warranty' because the bikes last  

But when was the last time a frame cracked within 5 years and a manufacturer/distributor diddn't try to remedy the situation. Word of mouth is too powerful (especially with forums like this one!).


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

majura said:


> Hear's the deal:
> 
> Lifetime warranty is determined by the manufacturer/distributor as the _lifetime_ of the bicycle not for the life of the owner. ....
> 
> ...


I've just been emailing Giant to talk to them about their 'limited lifetime warranty'. I agree with you, I'd rather have a 2 or 3 (or 5) year warranty than a limited lifetime one ... as the Giant email I got back said 'not covered for competitions or training for competitions ... also not if modified'.

I'm not a pro, or even a serious amateur these days ... but if I spend the winter training for a few cenutries in the summer, then I have no warranty if I go with the Giant. I emailed back to ask if they really expect that only non-racers will buy TCR Advanced Team bikes for $6k or whatever they cost ... I got told basically if there's a problem, we'll look at it and decide. So The lifetime warranty is actually just 'if something goes wrong, we'll decide then' ... Bring on the 'if it broke in the first 5 years, and it wasnt a crash/mechanic/car related event, then we'll replace it' warranty.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

StillKeen said:


> I've just been emailing Giant to talk to them about their 'limited lifetime warranty'. I agree with you, I'd rather have a 2 or 3 (or 5) year warranty than a limited lifetime one ... as the Giant email I got back said 'not covered for competitions or training for competitions ... also not if modified'.
> 
> I'm not a pro, or even a serious amateur these days ... but if I spend the winter training for a few cenutries in the summer, then I have no warranty if I go with the Giant. I emailed back to ask if they really expect that only non-racers will buy TCR Advanced Team bikes for $6k or whatever they cost ... I got told basically if there's a problem, we'll look at it and decide. So The lifetime warranty is actually just 'if something goes wrong, we'll decide then' ... Bring on the 'if it broke in the first 5 years, and it wasnt a crash/mechanic/car related event, then we'll replace it' warranty.


if you run your car into a wall do you think your warranty will cover that? of course not and its the same with bikes. if there is something defective about the bike then it will be repaired or replaced under warranty.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

toyota said:


> if you run your car into a wall do you think your warranty will cover that? of course not and its the same with bikes. if there is something defective about the bike then it will be repaired or replaced under warranty.


If you read my post, you'll see Im not talking about crash replacement, just breaking from use.

Giant said they'd consider if they'll warranty it once it breaks ... there is no timeframe for this, so perhaps after 18 months they'll say 'you used it too much, that's why the frame broke' ... maybe they'll be good and if the frame gets a crack in it after ten years they'll say 'the carbon should have been strong enough for fatigue to never be a problem, we'll give you a new one'.

I do not like the vagueness of the 'limited' part of the lifetime. As above, a 5 year non-crash/abuse/significant event warranty would be far more reasuring.

If my car is under warranty, and the alternator just dies, then I know its covered. If its not under warranty, I know it's not covered. Black and white. If I drive my car into a pole and smash the alternator, I know that it's not covered ...


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

StillKeen said:


> If you read my post, you'll see Im not talking about crash replacement, just breaking from use.
> 
> Giant said they'd consider if they'll warranty it once it breaks ... there is no timeframe for this, so perhaps after 18 months they'll say 'you used it too much, that's why the frame broke' ... maybe they'll be good and if the frame gets a crack in it after ten years they'll say 'the carbon should have been strong enough for fatigue to never be a problem, we'll give you a new one'.
> 
> ...


ok I got you now. I misunderstood what you were trying to say.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Giants has stood behind there product with me once and replaced a three year old frame that cracked and a friends mountain frame that was 5 years old,no problem.Seems pretty good to me.Maybe Scott only offers 2 year to make up for lack of replaceable hanger on the CR's that will get bent or broke then the frame is shot,or the Addict that we will find out was made to light and is going to be worthless pile of spider cracked carbon in three years time if you weigh more than 110 lbs.Just another way to look at it. I'd still buy one though,just because they are much nicer to look at then the Giants-worth the risk.


----------

